# How does a spot respray look after?



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Solets say your car gets keyed. You go get it resprayed.

What do you expect from the outcome? Will it blend in, even after sanding down (if required) and machine polishing to remove the overspray and what not.

Will it stick out like a sore thumb?


----------



## ajpepe72 (Dec 25, 2011)

If its a clear and base colour, then i normally blend the paint within the panel and then reclear the whole panel, ties it all together and is the undetectable.

On a solid colour i would still consider clearing the panel after, but most times a blending solution comes in to its own here which basically melts the overspray on the edge of the repair into the surrounding paint.

The main problems with colour matching come when you just paint the whole panel rather than either blending within the panel or blending out into the adjacent panels. the colour has to be a spot on match to just paint the panel affected.


----------



## deChrLam (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice answer ajpepe72

What do you mean by "a solid colour"?


You have given me a lot to think about. I am a victim of a parking accident - some panels were dentend and scratched.

I decided not to demand new panels as the panel gaps most likely never be correct afterwards.
So I was thinking a full panel respray, which to me makes sense as I like my excenter polisher.

But if a full respray has no chance of matching other panels afterwards, then I don't what hell I should do.
The colour is Golf Plus 2010 cashmir brown metallic.

Best regards, deChrLam


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

you would have the panels blended, like if the wing needed done blend into door and bonnet, depends where damage is


----------



## ajpepe72 (Dec 25, 2011)

Matallics are a matt basecoat with a clearcoat applied after, non metallic colours are mostly solid colours so the colour coat is glossy so no need for a clearcoat.
If the damage is fairly small within the panel, id do the repair the scuff the whole panel over with a scotchpad, then you can spray your repair with the basecoat blending out slightly within the panel (reducing the colour each coat with a clear base also helps blending). 
Then reclearing the whole panel ties it all together and as long as your basecoat was a good match it should be invisable.
if its a larger repair, then the same process but blend the colour onto the adjacent panels and then reclearing all those panels.


----------



## ajpepe72 (Dec 25, 2011)

This is my van i drove into my garage door 










Repaired the damage and then primered the repaired area :









Then painted, its white so was a solid colour which i blended about a foot each side of the repair, had overspray where my blend points were so used an aerosol blend thinner which melts away the overspray.
This is first colour coat,can still see primer through it.








And after 3rd coat.


----------

